# pick and mix !!



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

id be grateful for any suggestions or links on selection packs where one can order a number of packs to try ?? BB have a 5 pack offer which i was looking at, i did like their gaslight mix

many thanks in advance !!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Not quite pick your own but here's a couple of packs that provide three different varieties of beans in one pack whilst providing a saving over ordering them individually.

Coffee Compass:

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/gift-trial-packs.html

Espresso Selection looks a good shout.

Rave:

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-coffee/products/espresso-taster-pack


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I got the HASBEAN filter starter pack, great value for money and I got some really nice beans


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Not quite pick your own but here's a couple of packs that provide three different varieties of beans in one pack whilst providing a saving over ordering them individually.
> 
> Coffee Compass:
> 
> ...


The Sweet Bourbon and Jampit sound nice, might have to splash out


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

need some before i run out or i will go into cold turkey !!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Not sure if I missed it mentioned elsewhere but has the issue with the loud soul your machine was making been sorted out now? If so, what was the actual cause of the noise?


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

thankfully that wasnt my leva !!!!


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

ive gone for the rave taster pack anyone used any of them??


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Pollards do bundles that let you choose any 3x125g or 3x250g bags from a list of coffees. They do one list of blends and another of SO coffees. I've been trying their darker blends, and found them to be rather enjoyable.

http://www.pollardscoffee.co.uk/coffee-bundles-gifts


----------

